# Vinyl siding cleaner



## mjd (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm curious to know if anyone cleans vinyl with a soft wash system? How does it work and what mix are you using? I just ordered a 12 volt pump kit for roof cleaning an was asked to wash the suing of the roof job I am doing. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

mjd said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone cleans vinyl with a soft wash system? How does it work and what mix are you using? I just ordered a 12 volt pump kit for roof cleaning an was asked to wash the suing of the roof job I am doing. Thanks for the help!


I've used the jomax stuff that you screw on a hose with pretty good success. Doesn't compare to pressure washing, but if its mainly mildew removal you are after it works pretty good. Seems like any thing that really works has bleach or bleach derivatives as an ingredient.


----------



## mjd (Feb 3, 2013)

Wasn't sure but was thinking liquid chlorine and some cherry blossom?? And yes, mainly mildew spots. Gutters are the worst.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've never been able to get really dirty gutters clean without scrubbing. Even then you can't always get the streaks out


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> I've never been able to get really dirty gutters clean without scrubbing. Even then you can't always get the streaks out


gutter zap:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> I've never been able to get really dirty gutters clean without scrubbing. Even then you can't always get the streaks out



I tried Wil Bond to clean my brothers gutters, it worked great no streaks scum came right off, I folowed it up with the garden hose and a rag, lasted the summer before the needed a good clening again. I know Wil Bond isn't a cleaner but I tried what ever I could and had in my van at the time. As usual family wanted it done last minute and for free.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Simple Cherry for the house and Bob's F-13 (potassium hydroxide) for the gutters.


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

5 Gallon mix as follows.
Weak - 1.5 Gallons Sodium Hypochlorite - 3 Gallons Water
Strong - 2 Gallons Sodium Hypochlorite - 2.5 Gallons Water
To each mixture add 1/2 Gallon 70 Percent Isopropyl Rubbing Alcohol + 1 bottle Liquid Gain Ultra Dish Soap Original Scent

Mix at site.


----------



## mjd (Feb 3, 2013)

Nardin said:


> 5 Gallon mix as follows.
> Weak - 1.5 Gallons Sodium Hypochlorite - 3 Gallons Water
> Strong - 2 Gallons Sodium Hypochlorite - 2.5 Gallons Water
> To each mixture add 1/2 Gallon 70 Percent Isopropyl Rubbing Alcohol + 1 bottle Liquid Gain Ultra Dish Soap Original Scent
> ...


Are you down streaming this mix? I'm using a 12 V spray system on this.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Direct application on vinyl 10:1 is a good starting point. You'll find your own happy medium after doing some. 

Edit: This is with a 12.5% solution.


----------

